# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Lunch at "The Place"

## LindaP

New place on Rendezvous Bay.....same owners as Smokey,s.......had blackened Mahi , delicious !image.jpgimage.jpg

----------


## NHDiane

Oooh, I like the looks of this one Linda.  So close you can stick you toes in!

----------

